# Who will you Remember ...



## Wandering Man

... this Memorial Day?

If you're so inclined, please list them in this thread.

I will remember my brother, Captain Kirby Allen Hamilton. Died in active duty 1971.

I will remember Gary Swenchonis Jr., who died in the October 2000 bombing attack on the U.S.S. Cole. 

I will remember Lance Corporal Matthew Holloway, who left behind a widow that he never got to live with. KIA in Iraq, December 2004


:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099

Prayers for their souls, and for the familes left behind.

WM


----------



## niadhf

I don't have any to list to remember.
However as I went to start a new thread on "in Memoriam" I found yours, and hope what i have to offer adds, and is not seen as a hijack, for that would sadden me.

Today I did, at my hometown memoriam, that which I have not in 20 years.
I played Taps. 
I played the Echo taps, on My instrument, a baritone horn, not a bugle or trumpet.

I did this for years for my town, but as life moved on, so did their need for me, and the chance for other young musicians to do the same was granted to them.

I have not played my horn in 19 years, and only practiced Taps because last year I was saddend when no one was available to play the last call. So this year I was asked to be on stand by, and then to play echo, which i happily did, clearly, proudly, and (relatively) flawlessley, despite many flaws when practicing his week.

And with a lump in my throat while doing so.

So again WM, I have no specific to list, but I remembered those who gave all, and am glad to have been able to do my small part again.

Yes, Playing the Last Call still chokes me up.

Thank You all.

(And thank you WM for this thread)


----------



## Wandering Man

niadhf,

Not a distraction at all.

Taps ... I cannot hear it without tears forming. I first _really_ heard it in 1971, and now its impact is profound. I wish I could have heard you play.

My dad belongs to the American Legion.

At the age of 83, he stands out in the blistering Arizona sun, or in its infrequent rains to hold a flag and play taps for those veterans who have died.

"Playing taps" in his case, means turning on the Boombox and playing a CD. That cannot possibly be has hauntingly meaningful as hearing it played in person.

Thank you niadhf.

WM


----------



## niadhf

WM,
I am sorry for the loss of your brother.
I understand that was when you first really heard it.
Thank you for the sacrifice your family made, I am sorry you have missed those years with him.
Niadh


----------



## Spartan

Private Jerome Higgans, KIA, Vietnam.

My grandfather, Officer, USS 'Minnie', Navy. Survived a lot of action in WWII (still alive today). I won't even get into it all, but lets just say he has pieces of a Zero that tried to kamikaze his ship, but was shot down mere dozens of yards before hitting their ship. The shrapnel killed some of the semen aboard. Luckily, my grandpa wasn't one of them or I'd never be.

These are some pieces of a Zero he kept. My dad has them; I've seen them a few times. Everytime I take them out, the history and sacrifice (not only of our guys, but even the pilots) is just mind numbing. They're as real as you or me...


----------



## Wandering Man

Thanks, again niadhf.

Spartan, those are incredible reminders.

WM


----------



## Mike Barham

This year we will raise our glasses to, and a have a moment of silence for, Staff Sergeant Charles Browning and Private First Class Mykel Miller. Both fell in Afghanistan in OEF VIII, as part of the 1-158 Infantry "Bushmasters."

http://www.militarycity.com/valor/2813611.html
http://www.mco.com/valor/3027015.html


----------



## Wandering Man

Its Memorial Day again!

Who will you remember this year?

:smt1099

WM


----------



## Kyle1337

I will Remeber Airman Eugene Russell (grandfather) Bombadier WW2 Pacific Theatre Retired LAPD detective.

I will remember the unborn who lost the battle without getting a chance to fight.

I will remember....


----------



## Waffen

First and foremost I will remember and honor my Dad. WWII, Korea and Vietnam Vet. Second all the men and women who have fought and died to keep America and the world safe. Also I salute all who are presently serving at home or abroad.


W


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Well I would say my Dad but if he was alive he'd smack the back of my head and remind me that he come back from WWII and Korea while many didn't. So to that gave it all you have my undying gratitude.

Those still at it right now, you walk in the footsteps of some really great people.:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I guess I should honor my stepfather, an out-and-out bastard, but an unsung hero of the Aleutians campaign.
He and his orderlies and nurses, and even many of his patients, defended his field hospital against the Japs' last Banzai attack in the islands. Medical personnel are supposed to be non-combatants, but he was using a Thompson at the time.
(He would never talk about his wartime experiences. I found out about it by reading a book, maybe 20 years after he had died.)


----------



## Wandering Man

This year, in addition to my brother, I will remember my father-in-law, William F. Allen and my neighbor, William H. Moore. 

Both men served in WWII.

My neighbor crewed in a bomber in WWII, was shot down, captured, spent time in a German prison camp, escaped.

The VA assessed my neighbor a few years ago to see if he was due any compensation for PTSD or physical problems. He laughed at them for waiting so long to evaluate him, and assured them he had no problems.

I think he suffered frost-bite while escaping, so they added a small amount to his pension. 

In memory of two great, warm humans, and life-long friends. 

RIP. 

:smt1099

WM


----------



## jdeere9750

I will remember and pray for all who have sacrificed for my freedoms that I too often take for granted.

I will remember and pray for the families who have also sacrificed in a way that I can't imagine.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve2112

DevilsJohnson said:


> Well I would say my Dad but if he was alive he'd smack the back of my head and remind me that he come back from WWII and Korea while many didn't. So to that gave it all you have my undying gratitude.
> 
> Those still at it right now, you walk in the footsteps of some really great people.:smt1099


My grandfather was like that. He always said he was just doing what he had to do, and the only heroes were the ones who didn't come back.

So, here's to you Marine Sgt. Marcus Cobb, 1st Marine Division. Survivor of Okinawa. He would stand at attention any time the Marine Corps Hymn played. He joined his fellow heroes in August 2007.

:smt1099

I also want to salute the members of the Mississipppi Army National Guard 155th Brigade Combat Team. They leave for the sandbox for the second time in four years next month. Good luck and Godspeed, folks.

:smt1099


----------



## FatRotty

Lcpl Kenneth W Saunders Killed in H53 Crash 4/11/1992
Lcpl Scott B Paul killed in H53 Crash 4/11/1992

Both Outstanding Marines. 
Gaurd the Streets of Heaven Well. SEMPER FI, DEVIL DOGS.


----------



## Todd

I had a couple great uncles that served in WWII. One I knew who would never talk about the war, one who I never met because he was KIA. 

One thing that really pisses me off is my son has school tomorrow because they have year-round schools here. Something about not having the day off seems very disrespectful to the day and I may keep him home as a protest.


----------



## FatRotty

The "Memorial" in Memorial Day has been ignored by too many of us who are beneficiaries of those who have given the ultimate sacrifice. Often we do not observe the day as it should be, a day where we actively remember our ancestors, our family members, our loved ones, our neighbors, and our friends who have given the ultimate sacrifice:

* by visiting cemeteries and placing flags or flowers on the graves of our fallen heroes.

* by visiting memorials.

* by flying the U.S. Flag at half-staff until noon.

* by flying the 'POW/MIA Flag' as well (Section 1082 of the 1998 Defense Authorization Act).

* by participating in a "National Moment of Remembrance": at 3 p.m. to pause and think upon the true meaning of the day, and for Taps to be played.

* by renewing a pledge to aid the widows, widowers, and orphans of our falled dead, and to aid the disabled veterans. 

source memorialday.org


----------



## Redwolf

I remember FREEDOM, and all that have paid the price that can never be repaid. 
And remember the Freedom is not Free.
Tony Blair said it best " Theres only 2 that have died for you, Jesus for your soul and the American GI for your FREEDOM"

God bless the ones that are not home to celabrate Merorial Day.


----------



## SuckLead

I don't have anyone to list, but I've got three friends currently serving with the Army over in Iraq. I said an extra prayer for them today.


----------



## clanger

I remember..... 

My sisters husbands Father's funeral and the Naval Hero's send-off when he passed. 

My father talking about Korea and other action. 

My Grandfather speaking of the sacrafices made, the gut-checks that went down, and how America won this planet back from the brink of destruction. 

I also pay respect each year at the Merchant Marine Memorial in town as well. 

*

It's a different place now, and, not very much better IMHO. 
We really could use an injection of the Greatest Generation right about now.


My home butt's up against the Fort MacArthur museum and base. I come from a war-time town. I tear up everytime the Freindship Bell rings. 

I will never Forget and I owe my Freedom to those that have gone before me and paid the ultimate sacrafice. I am so very, VERY proud of them that words cannot do my feelings justice. 

Thank You. 

:smt1099


----------



## Frank45

*Memorial Day*

Hey...Next week is Memorial Day,for most folks it's the unofficial start of summer. espescially out here where I live, a couple miles from Seaside Park N.J. They don't think about what the meaning of this holiday is. Anyway I will remember my father Francis J. he was in the Army from 1937 to the end of WWII. He was with General Patton as an infantryman,and was on the second wave on Omaha Beach, and he and his company never stopped fighting until it was all over. My father never talked to me about the ugliness of that conflict. He would only tell my mother things..pretty wild stories. I lost my Dad last October to several illnesses. He was one month shy of his 90th. birthday. I miss him. Here's to my Dad and to all the other men and women who served this great nation in our time of need. God Bless each and everyone of them.:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## bruce333

I will remember my Father, Lawrence C. USAF, veteran of Korea and Vietnam.
On duty Wheelus AFB Tripoli, 1955 









retirement 1971









Also a special salute to my Step Son Zachary G. who reports to Lakeland for USAF basic training in August and to his friends Mike L. and Andrew B. serving in the Army and Marines. Stay safe guys, I'm proud of you.


----------



## Baldy

I'll remember my father who served in the 107th Cavalry, and yes they were the last of the horse Cavalry in 1937. They went mechanized in 1940 and off to WW-II. :smt1099

I'll remember my father in law who served in the USN in WW-II. :smt1099

I'll remember Uncle Mike who served in Vietnam War. :smt1099 

I'll remember a lot of friends to numerous to list. :smt1099


----------



## Frank45

*History of Memorial Day*

I was going through Military.com and came upon a whole page of Memorial Day writings, I thought may interest some. It starts off with the history of the holiday, but if you look at the tool bar on the left there is more...the one titled Memorial Day's Meaning is long but touching.
Memorial Day - Military.com


----------



## MorganOverlook

I'll remember Fred Pruden. He and I served together for almost two years on Okinawa. At the time, he was an E-7 and I was an E-5. We were both ASA. If you know anything about ASA, you know that there were no officers. Our officers were all Military Intelligence. Only the guys who did the real work were ASA.

In 1970, my four year enlistment was up. Fred wanted me to reenlist. It would have meant a $10,000 reenlistment bonus (no small amount of change in 1970) and another stripe. It was tempting.

Reenlisting would probably have included a tour in 'Nam. Like the current wars, we had no idea when they would end. I had done my time. I volunteered rather than be drafted. I had fulfilled my obligation to my country.

It's funny now when you look at the current crop of politicians how many have not served in the military.

I think it should be a prerequisite for any elected office. That would sure thin the herd of candidates.

But anyway, this Memorial Day, I will remember SFC Frederick William Pruden. You can find him on the Vietnam Memorial Wall....Panel 06W...Line 035


----------



## Wandering Man

*Thanks*



Frank45 said:


> Hey...Next week is Memorial Day, ... Here's to my Dad and to all the other men and women who served this great nation in our time of need. God Bless each and everyone of them.:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


Thanks Frank45 for resurrecting this old post.

WM


----------



## Frank45

Wandering Man said:


> Thanks Frank45 for resurrecting this old post.
> 
> WM


No thanks to me.Thank the men and women who served with us, who made the extreme sacrifice, and those who served in the past and present. God bless all of them and God bless this great nation.

Memorial Day - Military.com:smt1099(click on this site)


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

MorganOverlook said:


> I'll remember Fred Pruden. He and I served together for almost two years on Okinawa. At the time, he was an E-7 and I was an E-5. We were both ASA. If you know anything about ASA, you know that there were no officers. Our officers were all Military Intelligence. Only the guys who did the real work were ASA.
> 
> In 1970, my four year enlistment was up. Fred wanted me to reenlist. It would have meant a $10,000 reenlistment bonus (no small amount of change in 1970) and another stripe. It was tempting.
> 
> Reenlisting would probably have included a tour in 'Nam. Like the current wars, we had no idea when they would end. I had done my time. I volunteered rather than be drafted. I had fulfilled my obligation to my country.
> 
> It's funny now when you look at the current crop of politicians how many have not served in the military.
> 
> I think it should be a prerequisite for any elected office. That would sure thin the herd of candidates.
> 
> But anyway, this Memorial Day, I will remember SFC Frederick William Pruden. You can find him on the Vietnam Memorial Wall....Panel 06W...Line 035


I'm surprised that I hadn't run across your post before now.

I, too (very proud to say), was in The Agency from 1966 through 1970. SFC Frederick William Patrick Pruden (crooked little pipe, and all) was my "Field First" while I was assigned to Company G, 2nd Battalion, USASATR, from December 1966 through June 1967, while I was an 05K student. Fred and I got to be pretty good friends while I was at Devens. In fact, we once went woodchuck hunting near his home over in Stamford, New York. He had several guns at his mother's house, including a Colt Model 1917 .45 revolver, which he sold to me. First handgun I ever owned!

I'll always remember Fred as being a Hell of a good man, and one of the best soldiers I ever knew.


----------



## Wandering Man

Time again to thank the men and women who made the ultimate sacrifice so we can continue to enjoy our freedoms.


----------



## kj4963

I will remember my Uncle Bob, was an aircraft gunner. He fought over France and Italy in WWII. I aquired some of his medals through my father.


----------



## NMpops

My Dad, a Pearl Harbor vet, D-Day vet, Korean War Vet and Viet Nam Vet (1962), Retired after 22 years as a major He passed away 3 years ago at age 86.


----------



## Wandering Man

NMpops said:


> My Dad, a Pearl Harbor vet, D-Day vet, Korean War Vet and Viet Nam Vet (1962), Retired after 22 years as a major He passed away 3 years ago at age 86.


Sounds like he was one tough man. :smt1099


----------



## buckyhog

My cousin, SSG Eric Duckworth. Eric T. Duckworth, Staff Sergeant, United States Army


----------



## Slowalkintexan

I remember Bruce McCrea,claimed to be the first American to land on Iwo Jima ,,, was in the second wave, because all of the first wave was wiped out.

I used to hear “Taps’ at summer camp every evening,,, someone would play it from a ways off in the woods, on a real trumpet. I will never forget that and it has been a few years.


----------



## chip2

My uncle,Tech Sgt. O'neil R. Linford, who was flight engineer on a B-24 that was shot down in China in August of 1943. My Mom never got over the loss of her brother.


----------



## Goldwing

I will remember Airman First Class Middleton who died in a forklift accident in Kunsan Korea in 1980. I was one of the first on the scene. The lift tipped on its' side and pinned him beneath the safety cage.
I can still see it in my minds eye.

GW


----------



## Tangof

Pretty painful. Some I only knew their nicknames. RVN 1969.


----------



## yellowtr

My dad for sure. He was wounded on D-Day + 2. Purple heart. 29th Infantry Division.
My father-in-law served in North Africa and Italy during WW2. We miss them very much.
Also two friends from high school who died in Vietnam both Army. One of those is listed as MIA.


----------



## RK3369

My father, his three brothers all of who served in WWII in the Army and Navy, three overseas in combat zones, Mothers Brother who was a tail gunner in a B17, and myFather In Law who was a submariner in the South Pacific in WWII. May they all Rest In Peace.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

My Dad, a career Marine Korea/Viet Nam.
All the Marines I shot pool with at the Naval Hospital that had come back from the war and hurt.
The wife of a Marine screaming when the men in Dress Blues told her that her husband was killed. in Viet Nam
My uncle that told me about his experience on the D-Day invasion. (he was missing a leg)
My Nephew who did two tours in Afghanistan, the other now stationed in Bahrain.
My Son, who came to me and told me he feels he owes this country something and now in the National Guard as a Medic.

I guess the list just goes on and on. Had tears in my eyes when visting the National Army Museum after my son graduated from Medic School.

And now, when I spoke with my son and told him, that he might be called on to help with the Corona Virus and I do not want him exposed to it, He said. But Dad, that is why I joined, "TO SERVE"

May God Bless all that Serve!!


----------



## Brazos Dan

Captain Warner Craig Jacobson, forever 26.

My first cousin, who was my only "big brother" growing up. KIA Feb. 1968, Republic of South Vietnam.

He was an acting Major in command of an artillery battery. His gun emplacements were spread far apart, requiring him to travel by small, scout helicopter between positions. 
They recieved ground fire and he was hit as he was returning fire.

The army lists him as a casualty of a copter crash, but those with him and on the scene swear otherwise. I think the military at the time sometimes did this to reflect fewer battle casualtys for propaganda purposes.

The last time I saw him is when he visited me while I was in basic at Fort Ord, CA in 1967.

I miss him every damn day.

He and about 50,000 American boys died to prevent the communist take over of some 3rd world shit hole and today, the communists in the U.S. just expect us to hand them the keys


----------



## rickclark28

My Uncle "Skeeter" Pickering. A "Marine" and good person. A 3 Star recipient Veteran from the Korean War. He raised me in the 1960's when I needed him the most. A great man that deserved so much more for what he went through serving his country. He stayed behind so others could get away and suffered for it long after the conflict ended. He survived to raise a family and help others at home with little or no help from the Veterans Administration. GOD Bless all our veterans and all that serve!!!


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Jeb Stuart said:


> My Dad, a career Marine Korea/Viet Nam.
> All the Marines I shot pool with at the Naval Hospital that had come back from the war and hurt.
> The wife of a Marine screaming when the men in Dress Blues told her that her husband was killed. in Viet Nam
> My uncle that told me about his experience on the D-Day invasion. (he was missing a leg)
> My Nephew who did two tours in Afghanistan, the other now stationed in Bahrain.
> My Son, who came to me and told me he feels he owes this country something and now in the National Guard as a Medic.
> 
> I guess the list just goes on and on. Had tears in my eyes when visting the National Army Museum after my son graduated from Medic School.
> 
> And now, when I spoke with my son and told him, that he might be called on to help with the Corona Virus and I do not want him exposed to it, He said. But Dad, that is why I joined, "TO SERVE"
> 
> May God Bless all that Serve!!


Well, they called him and he was activated. Left this morning.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Let's hope that he comes home safe and sound!


----------



## Minorcan

My Dad, Bobby W. Cade, fought the duration of WWII on an aircraft carrier in the pacific. Also my uncle, George J. White, fought through all the way with Patton’s Third Army. Both are gone but not forgotten.


----------



## rickclark28

Jeb, "Well, they called him and he was activated". We wish you and yours the best! Rick


----------



## tony pasley

With great regret I add the name of Charles Rathbone he served back in the early 70s he was a true friend who I lost tonight. Rest in Peace Charlie


----------



## pic

Father who served in the Korean War as a marine, never was the same, today they may call it a form of PTSD. Didn't have treatments back then. 

My father in law whose family escaped from GERMANY at the beginning of the German persecutions. 
He joined at 18 years old, JOINED THE US ARMY. 
Fought under GEORGE PATTON in the BATTLE OF THE BULGE. 
Decorated more then once, came home ALIVE. 
Since deceased. Great man. 
🎖🏅🥉


----------

